# good deal?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

30 backs with 14 ss wheels used 90% tread delevered to my door 800$


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought mine from someone that rode for 2 hours on the same set up you are looking at. He broke an axle that quick and put them up for sale. I paid 500


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think you can get a new set for not much more, i know you can get 14" SS wheels for $325 shipped to you door new from ebay. so it depends how much the tires are new


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

most places for NEW 30 inch Silverbacks with SS wheels are about $1,000 shipped to your door.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Wild boar atv has 30 silverbacks brand new with wheels for $988 free shipping


----------

